# Awesome generosity from BOTL's to the troops



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok let me start off by saying that Fred (macms) David (bazookajoe) and Tony (newcigar) are AWESOME BOTL's!!!! They are pulling off one of the most generous bombs I've seen this year. And I'm so proud of every one of them.

Recently I put my Xbox 360 up for sale on the board. Well these three GREAT Botl's decided to purchase it from me to send to SSG Adams and the troops over in Afghanistan.... WOW!!!:bl:bl:bl

This is probably one of the most generous things I've seen on CS. A true act of brotherhood and patriotism. They have inspired me and I hope they will inspire you too. A RG bump I *know* is in order

Thank you gentlemen :tu You symbolize what ClubStogie is all about. SALUTES!!!!

Dustin
XXX


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

wow! this place just gets better and better


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

These are the best bunch of Troop Coordinators we've had so far.

You guys rock :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> These are the best bunch of Troop Coordinators we've had so far.
> 
> You guys rock :tu


Indeed! It makes me proud to be a member of CS when I see this and all that's done for the troops by ALL of our CS bro's :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> These are the best bunch of Troop Coordinators we've had so far.
> 
> You guys rock :tu


:tpd:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Awesome:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweet! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!

You guys are amazing!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

This is the type of thing that keeps me involved here at CS!

I enjoy talking about cigars... but it is the compassion, patriotism, self-sacrifice, and encouraging spirit of this place that make it a staple in my day - and, quite frankly, a very rare and refreshingly unusual find in the world of on-line forums.

Thank you guys. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank-you Dustin for the kind words.

We would not be doing what we do on CS if it were not for all the members who so generously donate on a daily basis here. Every one of the BOTLs and SOTLs who send cigars, comfort items and monetary donations should be thanked and appreciated. :2

By the way this was the post by SSG Adams that gave us the idea. Who needs Microsoft when you have Club Stogie.



SSG.Adams said:


> I've had 2 cups of the cuban coffee this morning and wow its good. I'm the guy on the left in the pics. Haven't been as young and small as silk since I was in the 7th grade.  Guess 4 deployments has put a little age on me but comes with the job.* Just wrote an e-mail to microsoft about donating an xbox360. I'm sure they will say no but its worth a shot.* Still waiting on my warrant to upload pics.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

What a great gesture :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Thank-you Dustin for the kind words.
> 
> We would not be doing what we do on CS if it were not for all the members who so generously donate on a daily basis here. Every one of the BOTLs and SOTLs who send cigars, comfort items and monetary donations should be thanked and appreciated. :2
> 
> By the way this was the post by SSG Adams that gave us the idea. Who needs Microsoft when you have Club Stogie.


Tony has very eloquently stated my beliefs. My sincere thanks to everyone who supports the troops and to my partners, Tony and David, for there support and leadership.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is schweeeet!!

You guys rock!


-Mark.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Very awesome guys, way to go!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I am very proud to be associated with a group like this. Thank you gentlemen :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Thank-you Dustin for the kind words.
> 
> We would not be doing what we do on CS if it were not for all the members who so generously donate on a daily basis here. Every one of the BOTLs and SOTLs who send cigars, comfort items and monetary donations should be thanked and appreciated. :2
> 
> By the way this was the post by SSG Adams that gave us the idea. Who needs Microsoft when you have Club Stogie.





macms said:


> Tony has very eloquently stated my beliefs. My sincere thanks to everyone who supports the troops and to my partners, Tony and David, for there support and leadership.


:tpd: What they said, except to add that Tony is being modest - he instigated this. 

And add my thanks to all who support the troops - none of this would be possible without them. :u


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> These are the best bunch of Troop Coordinators we've had so far.
> 
> You guys rock :tu


 :tpd: most definetly they are the best :tu:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Speechless:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Man, those guys are going to be so stoked when they get this!!!

_No, really, I just got somehting in my eye..._

Way to go guys!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

You guys are the best. It truly makes me proud to be a member of CS with guys like you around.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

pds said:


> You guys are the best. It truly makes me proud to be a member of CS with guys like you around.


Agreed! I'm sure you had great aspirations for Club Stogie... but did you ever imagine having such a world-wide affect?! This place continues to amaze and delight. :tu

Thanks again, Paul. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Agreed! I'm sure you had great aspirations for Club Stogie... but did you ever imagine having such a world-wide affect?! This place continues to amaze and delight. :tu
> 
> Thanks again, Paul. :ss


You said a mouthful! 

Kudos to Fred, David, Tony, and to all the Troop Supporters! :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

I really don't know what to say. I'm a little teary eyed at the moment. Al may have to put the wabulance up. Our mission in the medevac is about brotherhood. We pick up the wounded so that they may continue to live. We pick up the dead so that they may go home a hero. Sometimes I get bitter about what I do and see on a daily bases. Smoking cigars with each other lets us get things out and relax. It helps calm you down after a busy day. Club Stogie troop supporters provides us the cigars. Club Stogie in itself provides me with so much more. From all the support that everyone gives too talking to people in the chat room. I feel I have another family in Club Stogie. Fred is always there if I send an e-mail. If I ask for cigars he goes way above the call to duty. I consider him a life long friend that hopefully one day I can herf with. David and Tony's actions speak for themselves. Everyday new posts go up where they recieved and sent to my fellow soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. I could keep rambling on but Fred, David, and Tony thanks for everything you do and the wonderful xbox.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

You know, Yeah I agree with it all. Don't think I can say thanks enough to all the CS troop supporters.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

You guys are a class act all the way.:tu


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

There are a couple of very, and I mean very short scenes with cigars in the movie "Finding Neverland". Theater goers are smoking after the premier of "Peter Pan".

-Mark.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> I could keep rambling on but Fred, David, and Tony thanks for everything you do and the wonderful xbox.


I can't wait to see the xbox hooked up and the guys all herfing it up at the Jack Shack.
That seacan is totally awesome. It's exactly like every job trailer I've ever worked out of, except a lot less paperwork, dirt, and dumb guys.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

shilala said:


> It's exactly like every job trailer I've ever worked out of, except a lot less paperwork, dirt, and dumb guys.


:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> I really don't know what to say. I'm a little teary eyed at the moment. Al may have to put the wabulance up. ........


No wambulance this time my friend.

Thank you for what you do.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

shilala said:


> I can't wait to see the xbox hooked up and the guys all herfing it up at the Jack Shack.
> That seacan is totally awesome. It's exactly like every job trailer I've ever worked out of, except a lot less paperwork, dirt, and dumb guys.





newcigarz said:


> :r:r


Just like home to me. :r


----------

